# Nitecore New Products



## Labrador72 (Jan 19, 2014)

There's a P20, EAX, and new chargers coming.

The P20 looks similar to the Klarus XT11 but the UI is customizable. 
The D2 and D4 chargers have voltage and charging time display.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GydspmjzTjA

Thanks Tatteredmidnight, I have linked the video correctly now.


----------



## tatteredmidnight (Jan 19, 2014)

[ EDIT ] My job here is done


----------



## Ryp (Jan 19, 2014)

Darn, I was contemplating on making a new thread or posting in the SHOT Show thread. Ended up doing the latter. I was first though :nana:


----------



## y260 (Jan 19, 2014)

The P20 looks very interesting...I saw no mention of a new tiny monster!


----------



## ghodan (Jan 20, 2014)

The p36 is also missing.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's the 2014 catalog:

http://nitecore.com/UploadFile/Files/download/1-1_NC2014_Catalog_En_1312_web.pdf


----------



## ven (Jan 20, 2014)

Great stuff phantom23,loving the tm36 (defo on my list of wanted)and the D4 charger the hamer looks  but i have my fill of AA lights already.


----------



## ven (Jan 20, 2014)

Thinking with the TM series,its a shame nitecore dont make all the heads compatible,so the tn36 would fit on the other tm lights.I know they want you to buy the other lights as £££ talks but for a discounted price and compatibility i think it would be a winner.Having the tm15 i would like a tm26 head but wont buy a tm26 as cant justify the cost even though a different beast...............just thoughts


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 20, 2014)

Suprisingly there's no P20 in this catalog. It looks like they updated some lights with newer emitters, unfortunately they left old ones in many others like P25 or MT series. EC2 with XP-G2 looks interesting - 410 OTF lumens and 9400lux/1m in such tiny flashlight. Unfortunately lumens on low modes doesn't seem to be very accurate - I had one and they're much brighter than 3 and 18lm (especially lowest mode appears to be around 10-15lm).


----------



## Labrador72 (Jan 20, 2014)

The P20 is listed on page two as one of the new lights. It's not included with a description like the other lights, probably they were or are still fine-tuning it and don't have final specs.


----------



## stevo250 (Jan 20, 2014)

The new TM36 looks awesome! But I dont like the idea of the proprietary battery pack. I'd much rather use 4x18650 batteries


----------



## Ryp (Jan 20, 2014)

TM15 from 2450 to 2650 lumens, whereas the TM11 from 2000 to 2500 lumens is a pretty big upgrade.


----------



## ven (Jan 20, 2014)

Ryp said:


> TM15 from 2450 to 2650 lumens, whereas the TM11 from 2000 to 2500 lumens is a pretty big upgrade.



The tm15 is like an after thought really as hardly significant,should be 3000/3200lm imo(in between the tm11 2500lm and tm26 3800lm)
The tm11 is really appealing if you dont own a tm light,as its so compact and at 2500lm is a great tiny monster

I wonder if the heads do fit on,reading the sizes and with the tm36 having the battery pack(which fits the tm11/tm15/tm26).So you could fit the tm36 head on the tm15 body for example(if wanted a compact tm36)......just thoughts.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 20, 2014)

The upgrade of the TM11 is awesome!

With the increase of 500 lumens, I wonder if that means that the light will step down from turbo to high faster since the increased output will generate more heat?


----------



## Stol3n (Jan 23, 2014)

Ryp said:


> TM15 from 2450 to 2650 lumens, whereas the TM11 from 2000 to 2500 lumens is a pretty big upgrade.



Only a 200 lumen bump on the TM15, but did you notice the increased throw? TM15 now claims 54100cd vs the previous 33000cd. The TM11 is also up to 40000cd which is double what is use to be.


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 23, 2014)

Stol3n said:


> Only a 200 lumen bump on the TM15, but did you notice the increased throw? TM15 now claims 54100cd vs the previous 33000cd. *The TM11 is also up to 40000cd which is double what is use to be.*



*That´s* what i call an upgrade!  

I hope that we will se a review of the upgraded TM11 soon so this figures can be confirmed. I have had my eyes on the Tiny Monster 11 along time,but the quite high price has deterred me.If the price would lower a little and if the above mentioned upgraded figures regarding increased lumens and cd is accurate, then i think i will buy one. Another factor of course would be if the incrased lumens will shortern the turbo mode to fast before it steps down to high mode.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

ven said:


> Thinking with the TM series,its a shame nitecore dont make all the heads compatible,so the tn36 would fit on the other tm lights.I know they want you to buy the other lights as £££ talks but for a discounted price and compatibility i think it would be a winner.Having the tm15 i would like a tm26 head but wont buy a tm26 as cant justify the cost even though a different beast...............just thoughts



The Nitecore NBP52 fits both the TM26 and the TM36. Like the 4X18650 pack on the TM26, the NBP52 has a 4.2 volt parallel arrangement. You should be able to use the TM26 battery pack on the TM36.


----------



## ven (Feb 13, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> The Nitecore NBP52 fits both the TM26 and the TM36. Like the 4X18650 pack on the TM26, the NBP52 has a 4.2 volt parallel arrangement. You should be able to use the TM26 battery pack on the TM36.




+1 i thought that,to add the tm15 and tm11 should too

All i want is an option to buy the tm heads........how good would that be

surely the pack is the same,same size thread/body so tm15 body should fit the tm36 head...."should"


----------



## Roger Ranger (Feb 13, 2014)

I wouldn't mind having an extra TM26 4X battery pack for storing a spare set of batteries on the belt, like a revolver speed loader. The NBP52 could be carried as a spare, in something the size of a bear guard pepper spray pouch. Problem is, it needs a screw-on cap to protect the exposed contacts.


----------



## JP777 (Feb 14, 2014)

Contacted nitecore about the p20 and the new charger. New charger week be available next month, p20 is still undergoing testing and they have no word on when it will be released


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info JP777! Just yesterday I was wondering about when they'd release the charger!


----------



## ghodan (Feb 14, 2014)

phantom23 said:


> Here's the 2014 catalog:
> 
> http://nitecore.com/UploadFile/Files/download/1-1_NC2014_Catalog_En_1312_web.pdf




No Nitecore P36 for 2014?


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 14, 2014)

The P36 is not listed on the catalog but I recently read on the German Tachenlampen forum that is not expected before March - assuming I did not misunderstand the post as my German is very basic. That would explain why the P20 and P36 are still not listed in the catalog. It stills looks like they are going to be released at some point this year and the fact they presented prototypes at the Shot Show 2014 would confirm development of these lights was not dropped.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 18, 2014)

Some Nitecore P20 UV pictures on this forum:
http://knifeclub.com.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=37488


----------



## Nisei (Mar 3, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> I hope that we will se a review of the upgraded TM11 soon so this figures can be confirmed. I have had my eyes on the Tiny Monster 11 along time,but the quite high price has deterred me.If the price would lower a little and if the above mentioned upgraded figures regarding increased lumens and cd is accurate, then i think i will buy one.


Me too.
But how can we distinguish these upgrades from the previous versions?


----------



## ven (May 22, 2014)

Banggood has the nitecore D2 and D4 chargers for pre-order 
*Introduction:*
The *Nitecore D4 *is a universal smart charger compatible with almost all cylindrical rechargeable batteries, thus eliminating the need to own several chargers. The D4 automatically detects Li-ion, Ni-MH and Ni-Cd batteries, and through manual selection is also capable of charging LiFePO4 batteries. Intelligent charging circuitry selects the optimal charging mode (CC, CV and dV/dt) for a given battery and each of the D4’s four microcomputer-controlled charging slots then monitors and charges the battery independently. Furthermore, an integrated digital LCD screen clearly displays charging progress, voltage, current and time while an intelligent automatic power-off function terminates current when charging is complete. The Nitecore D4: The world’s most advanced fully-automatic digital charger. It’s as simple as insert, detect and charge.

*Specification:*
Product name: *NITECORE Digicharger D4* LCD Display Charger
Input: AC 100-240V 50/60Hz 0.35A(MAX), DC 12V 1A
Output voltage: 4.2V ±1% / 3.7V ±1% / 1.48V ±1%
Output current: 375mA x 4 / 750mA x 2
Material: Made from durable ABS (fire retardant / flame resistant)
Compatible with:
Li-ion / IMR / LiFePO4: 26650, 22650, 18650, 17670, 18490, 17500, 18350, 16340 (RCR123), 14500, 10440
Ni-MH / Ni-Cd: AA, AAA, AAAA, C
Dimensions: 143mm× 99mm×36mm
Weight: 239g (without batteries and power cord)

*Features:*
1.Capable of charging 4 batteries simultaneously
2.ach of the four battery slots monitors and charges independently
3.Optimized charging design for IMR batteries
4.Integrated LCD panel clearly displays charging parameters and progress
5.Two conveniently located side buttons allow easy selection of specific battery types and charging parameters
6.Intelligent circuitry detects the battery type and status before entering automatic charge mode (CC, CV, dV/dt)
7.Automatically detects battery power status and selects the appropriate voltage and charge mode (with the exception of LiFePO4 batteries which require manual selection)
8.Automatically stops charging when complete
9. Features over-charge prevention to protect batteries,features temperature monitoring to prevent overheating.
10.Features reverse polarity protection.Designed for optimal heat dissipation

*Package included:*
1 x *NITECORE Digicharger D4* LCD Display Charger
1 x power cord(not included the battery)

Looks a good improvement over i4 BUT i cant see any 3.8v(4.35v) option and charge rates of higher than 0.75A which is not good imho,especially when compared to the vp2 for example with various options.
Similar options to the vp2 but a 4 or 6 bay charger would be a must buy for me...............so not sure on this one right now.


----------



## thedoc007 (May 25, 2014)

And still, the Digicharger is not available. Listed on Nitecore's page like any other product, but you can't buy it...and least I couldn't find it. Pre-order doesn't count when they don't list an expected shipping date...

Too bad, because I'd love to get my hands on 2-3 of them. The slow charge doesn't bother me, and I like the simplicity of it.


----------



## Danielsan (May 28, 2014)

I orderd the EC1 from a chinese Ebay dealer some weeks ago, i bought it as a XP-G R5 but im sure its the XP-G2 Emitter because it looks identical to the Olight i3S i have and thats an XP-G2 for sure, its silver, my older Zebralights and Lumintoop tool have green boards and i bought them as XP-G R5. Im not an LED expert, is it possible that newer XP-G R5 LEDs have silver boards or is it a fact that all silver boards are XP-G2s?


----------



## kj2 (May 29, 2014)

Danielsan said:


> is it possible that newer XP-G R5 LEDs have silver boards or is it a fact that all silver boards are XP-G2s?









Gen.2 has silver, Gen.1 green. I don't assume Cree will bring out Gen.1 with silver board.


----------



## Danielsan (May 29, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Gen.2 has silver, Gen.1 green. I don't assume Cree will bring out Gen.1 with silver board.



thanks, that means my light has the XP-G2 installed which is awesome and i did not expected that. Great little light, for me the best EDC light, i use it with the little nitecore diffusor filter


----------



## wrhaliburton (May 29, 2014)

Ebay says Digicharger ships June 20th.


----------



## Sea Urchin (Jun 21, 2014)

Mine is in the mail ...yee ha


----------



## Warsaw (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine Digicharger D4 just arrived.

First of all - it looks very nice 
Secondly - weird squeezing sound after plugging in, hot as hell after just few minutes of charging 4 cells, blinking screen, reported 3,8V cells as fully charged... I'm still testing....


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 24, 2014)

The squeezing sound might not be a big deal but cells being hot as hell after a few minutes doesn't sound too good!


----------



## Warsaw (Jun 24, 2014)

Actually cells are ok, but charger itself is getting very hot in matter of few minutes, than it's going crazy...


----------



## StageofHistory (Jun 25, 2014)

Either way you've got me worried - I was just about to order one off ebay. I love my i4, and the option of charging LiFePo4 in the same unit is really appealing, but I think I wait until I’ve read some more detailed reviews before I pull the trigger… Or wait for a Digicharger D4 V2!!


----------



## Warsaw (Jun 25, 2014)

I'v resended it to the dealer and new piece is on the way. We will see.


----------



## Sea Urchin (Jun 25, 2014)

Warsaw said:


> I'v resended it to the dealer and new piece is on the way. We will see.



you've got me worried now!! According to the track n trace mine is sitting somewhere in the post office sorting and customs area. I hope that was an isolated case. I await your further comments soon.


----------



## Sea Urchin (Jun 27, 2014)

Yippee. D4 arrived today. Quickly put to the test and I am quite stoked with it. Only issues at this point in time that I can see is that the AAA battery doesn't seat snugly, the charger does not allow you to increase charging current when you reduce the number of batteries from 3 to 2. 

Despite being in operation for 6 hours the maximum temperature is measured at only 28C on the outer case, 32C on the screen and 40C at the vent on the underside.


----------



## Sea Urchin (Jun 27, 2014)

I am quite happy with it at the moment. There wasn't any humming sound at all. If only it has a discharge and analyser function it would be perfect!


----------



## StageofHistory (Jun 28, 2014)

Sea Urchin said:


> I am quite happy with it at the moment. There wasn't any humming sound at all. If only it has a discharge and analyser function it would be perfect!



I'm with you on the discharge function... That's why I still keep my Annsman around for standard cells. But you've put my my mind at rest quite a bit! I'll try to buy from a local seller, though, just in case I need to send it back... Let you know how I get on!


----------



## Warsaw (Jun 30, 2014)

Secondary unit arrived. This one seems to works fine. 

Cons i can see at that moment:
- AAA batteries doesent fit well
- Very hard to remove 18650 if all 4 slots are in use
- LCD is not centered perfectly
- Quite hot case taking into account it is slow, low current charger

Have to admit that LCD looks very good and it is very usefull


----------



## newbie66 (Jun 30, 2014)

Very nice LCD and functions but I kinda doubt its long term durability...


----------



## Overclocker (Jun 30, 2014)

D2 is limited to 500ma? that's ridiculously slow

no 4.35v support

no USB output

LCD not really needed unless you're gonna stare at it the whole day. yep the whole day coz that's how long it would take to charge up a 26650

now that's progress


----------



## chaosdsm (Jul 2, 2014)

With the LiFePO4 support, I definitely want the Digicharger D4 since I already have 6 LiFePO4 RCR123A batteries. 

Though it would be nice if it had 4x 750mA charging instead of 2x 750mA / 4x 375mA charging :sigh: My LifFePO4's don't need it, but now that I have 4 Panasonic protected 3400mAh 18650's, it would be nice to charge all 4 at once fairly quickly...


----------



## Jmolli (Jul 4, 2014)

Warsaw said:


> Secondary unit arrived. This one seems to works fine.
> 
> Cons i can see at that moment:
> - AAA batteries doesent fit well
> ...



My D4 was delivered yesterday from B&H Photo in NYC. The first thing I charged was four AA Eneloop XX 2450 mAh batteries. They were new, but dated 6/2012, so I figured they had to be at least 50% discharged. They took about 6 hours to charge, but as Warsaw noted, the D4 got quite hot on the underside by the vent. This is essentially right beneath the center of the LCD panel. It wasn't too hot to touch, but seemed hot enough to possibly do some damage to circuitry or other components in the long term. I've also charged a single 18650, 4 Eneloop regular AAA's, 4 Eneloop regular AA's and it's currently working on four Energizer 2450 mAh AA's. Oddly, the underside only heated up while the AAA's and the AA XX Eneloops were charging at 375 mA. The AAA's themselves got fairly warm also.

Can anyone offer an explanation for the heat by the underside vent seen on some sets of four batteries but not others?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 8, 2014)

I just got my two Nitecore d4 chargers today. And I love 'em! Look good (this is actually somewhat important to me, since they are on my desk 24/7), I charged eight 18650s already, and all seems to be well. I really like that the LCD display is always on when you have cells in the charger, but it goes dark when not in use. The display is crisp, and it does the job. To me, the NiMH capability is a distant second concern, and I don't charge them often - I use them only in random low-drain devices, for the most part. So haven't tested that yet...but otherwise, it is better in every way than the i4. Slides are MUCH smoother than they were in the i4, even after lubrication. 

The one and only drawback I see is the placement of the slot/mode buttons. They are low down on the side...I have three chargers (two d4 and one Xtar VP2), and with them close together, it isn't easy to reach it. But this is very minor, and I don't know how often I'll use them anyway...one of the things I like is that it is dead simple to use. Even if you just plug the cells in and leave it alone, it'll get the job done. Definitely glad I decided to get them.

No issues with excessive heat or noise, either. 18650s got only a little warm, and since I have all my chargers on a slate board (actually a decorative cheese board, but it works great) they get at least a little airflow. Don't have any gear to do thermal imaging, but it was certainly not hot enough to be a concern.


----------



## LightOnAHill (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm stoked about the new chargers, I'll have to pick up a few of them.

its interesting to see the changes in the EA41 and how blatantly nitecore used some of the design properties of eagletac... Wonder if the lawyers will get to duke it out lol either way, I hope to see the companies advancing with this competition for our benefit.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 20, 2014)

Nitecore handle for TM-series lights

http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=129


----------



## skelton660 (Jul 20, 2014)

Where is the Nitecore NHM10 available?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 20, 2014)

skelton660 said:


> Where is the Nitecore NHM10 available?



I asked hkequipment. They should have it in stock soon.


----------



## skelton660 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks, I'll keep checking.


----------



## pilou (Aug 3, 2014)

*Nitecore Digicharger D2/D4*

Does anyone have experience with these? I am looking for a versatile Li-Ion than can handle other types of batteries. I have seen the Nitecore i-series chargers and, frankly, the warning on the i4 about it not being able to detect capacity turned me off. Are these newer D-series any better or are they the same as the i-series but the addition of a digital display?

What other chargers would you recommend? I am looking at charging primarily 18650s and AA/AAA Eneloops, and I would prefer the charger be less than $25. It doesn't have to be especially fast; just reliable and safe.

Thx.


----------



## Labrador72 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore Digicharger D2/D4*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...itecore-New-Products/page2&highlight=nitecore

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore Digicharger D2/D4*



pilou said:


> Does anyone have experience with these? I am looking for a versatile Li-Ion than can handle other types of batteries. I have seen the Nitecore i-series chargers and, frankly, the warning on the i4 about it not being able to detect capacity turned me off. Are these newer D-series any better or are they the same as the i-series but the addition of a digital display?



What do you mean by "detect" capacity? Do you mean "measure" capacity, i.e., fully charge, and then fully drain the cell to see how many watt-hours it can deliver? Or something else?

The Thrunite MCC-4 is fairly similar to the D4, has a smaller display, but a better algorithm for NiMH. But you aren't going to find an advanced, multi-chemistry charger that can do analysis for under $25. As far as I know, that simply doesn't exist.


----------



## BC FLASHLIGHT (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore Digicharger D2/D4*

I was planning on purchasing the Digicharger.


----------



## pilou (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore Digicharger D2/D4*

Thanks for the link!


----------



## pilou (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore Digicharger D2/D4*



thedoc007 said:


> What do you mean by "detect" capacity? Do you mean "measure" capacity, i.e., fully charge, and then fully drain the cell to see how many watt-hours it can deliver? Or something else?




I saw the following warning for the i4 on batteryjunction.com:

*Warning!* The i4 charger cannot identify the battery capacity itself. So when charging one single 10440 Li-ion battery or AAA rechargeable battery, the i4 still emits about 750mA current for charging, causing the battery to become hot.

- Please do not use the i4 to charge one single 10440 Li-ion or one single AAA rechargeable battery.

- When charging two 10440 Li-ion or two AAA rechargeable batteries, please set them in slot 1 and 3 or slot 2 and 4.



> The Thrunite MCC-4 is fairly similar to the D4, has a smaller display, but a better algorithm for NiMH. But you aren't going to find an advanced, multi-chemistry charger that can do analysis for under $25. As far as I know, that simply doesn't exist.



I am not looking for analysis capability. It looks like if you want to step down to the D2 instead of getting the D4, you can have a multi-chemistry charger for under $25.


----------



## pilou (Aug 6, 2014)

chaosdsm said:


> ... but now that I have 4 Panasonic protected 3400mAh 18650's, it would be nice to charge all 4 at once fairly quickly...


I was recently looking for protected Panasonics. It seemed to me that there are no Protected ones from the factory. The protection seems to have been added by a third party vendor. Is that correct?


----------



## pilou (Aug 6, 2014)

Overclocker said:


> D2 is limited to 500ma? that's ridiculously slow


But if you don't care about speed and you are fine with 2 slots instead of 4, is there anything else that is inferior to the D4?


----------



## ven (Aug 6, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Nitecore handle for TM-series lights
> 
> http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=129



Like that,nice find i often wondered as i almost bought the jetbeam version(maybe same) a while back but was unsure if would fit. I like the idea of the handle and may get one for my tm15..........might use it a little more


----------



## Richwouldnt (Aug 9, 2014)

I just noted that the handle is now listed as carried by Battery Junction. Check accessories area under Nitecore flashlights. The Jetbeam handle clamp ring is smaller internal diameter and is dual purpose. When not attached to the handle the Jetbeam ring can clamp to a rifle Weaver/Picatinny accessories rail to use the light for target illumination. I have ordered the Nitecore handle with the expectation that it should, based on measurements and published Nitecore light dimensions, fit the SupFire M6 and L1 as well as most SkyRay King soupcan lights with minimal to no shimming or boring out of the clamp ring. The battery compartment of the Nitecore lights that the clamp ring fits are listed as being 50mm in diameter.


----------



## ruke (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore Digicharger D2/D4*

Have the D4 for a few weeks now, I would suggest using a DMM to confirm the voltage reading...
It will charge @ 375ma charging 4 batteries, 750ma charging 2...


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore Digicharger D2/D4*



pilou said:


> *Warning!* The i4 charger cannot identify the battery capacity itself. So when charging one single 10440 Li-ion battery or AAA rechargeable battery, the i4 still emits about 750mA current for charging, causing the battery to become hot.



That is a generic warning - same thing is true for ALL chargers. It is not possible for any charger to figure out what the capacity is, except by charging, and then draining it. Chargers with selectable current work around this issue, but if you set the current too high for a cell, the charger won't know the difference. In every case, it is on you to make sure the right charge current is being used, and to only charge cells that are compatible with the charger.



pilou said:


> I am not looking for analysis capability. It looks like if you want to step down to the D2 instead of getting the D4, you can have a multi-chemistry charger for under $25.



Yeah, if you don't need analysis, it is a lot easier to find cheap chargers.


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore Digicharger D2/D4*



ruke said:


> Have the D4 for a few weeks now, I would suggest using a DMM to confirm the voltage reading...
> It will charge @ 375mah charging 4 batteries, 750mah charging 2...



Yeah, that is one difference from the i4. The i4, if you put three batteries in, would charge two at 750ma, and the third battery at 375ma. The d4 will only charge at 375ma, even if you have a slot open. So all three batteries will charge at 375ma. Only if you are using one or two slots will it charge at 750ma.


----------



## pilou (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore Digicharger D2/D4*

After reading the instructions for the different Nitecore chargers, I understand what the issue is. It really concerns only small capacity cells, and the bottom line seems that if you want to use those, you are better off with a D-series charger. The i series gives you no control over the current, except by playing the slot filling game. The D4 also delivers different current depending on how you fill the slots, but it also gives you the option of setting any specific slot to a low current mode.

PS: I just noticed that the specs list 10440s for the i2, but the instructions recommend against using them in tes charger. Very confidence inspiring :ironic:


----------



## HKJ (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore Digicharger D2/D4*



thedoc007 said:


> That is a generic warning - same thing is true for ALL chargers. It is not possible for any charger to figure out what the capacity is, except by charging, and then draining it.



There is one charger on the market that select current depending on cell length.


----------



## Norm (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore Digicharger D2/D4*



Labrador72 said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...itecore-New-Products/page2&highlight=nitecore
> 
> Welcome to CPF!



Thread merge- Norm


----------



## CarinaPDX (Sep 30, 2014)

The Soshine H4 looks very similar to the Nitecore D4, but with a smaller LCD. The big win is that each slot can charge at 1000mA, 500mA, and 250mA. On paper I like the H4 better. But I haven't seen any reviews and even Soshine's site doesn't have a manual to download. Has anyone actually seen one of them or are they still vaporware?

Greg


----------



## ant0 (Oct 30, 2014)

CarinaPDX said:


> The Soshine H4 looks very similar to the Nitecore D4, but with a smaller LCD. The big win is that each slot can charge at 1000mA, 500mA, and 250mA. On paper I like the H4 better. But I haven't seen any reviews and even Soshine's site doesn't have a manual to download. Has anyone actually seen one of them or are they still vaporware?
> 
> Greg



Review: http://forolinternas.com/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=9346


----------

